# Clairborne Dam



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone fish the dam in Gosport, Al (110mi NW P'Cola)? I got in on some small action about 3wks ago but due to the weather I didn't get to see what the Alabama River really had to offer.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that the dam that seperates Claiborne & Millers Ferry?


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Wookie (1/21/2008)*Anyone fish the dam in Gosport, Al (110mi NW P'Cola)? I got in on some small action about 3wks ago but due to the weather I didn't get to see what the Alabama River really had to offer.


Dosen't that one have the very long boat ramp? I've been there before but never really fished it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If its the ramp im thinking about it is long and at the end it makes a hard 90 degree turn.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have a boat. However, there is a set of stairs the goes down along the side the waterfall opposite of the dam machinary. we fished at the bottom of it. Plus there is a huge sand bar (easily accessable) the runs along the river just past the falls. Becareful though. the soft spots are serious business and that mud is literally like quick sand.


----------

